# Still not able to accept the fact :(



## archie14

I had my anatomy scan at 17 week 5 days and baby is fine and doing well. I am excited and happy to know the progress so far. But we also came to know that we are having a baby girl.
Me and my husband was expecting a boy and I really feel disappointed and my mother instincts still not able to believe that we are not having a boy. :(
My heart is still staying Its a boy. Lol 
I know it would not be true as the us tech was 100% sure and he is well experienced radilogist and ob/gyn as well.


----------



## AshleyLK

Yeah unfortunately our instincts are not always correct. I am not pregnant with my second girl and wanted at least one boy. Our daughter is our shining star but I am sad my husband doesn't have a mini-me.


----------



## Eleanor ace

It must be hard finding out your mummy instincts are wrong when you want them t be right. With my first I was convinced he was a girl, I had dreams that I had a baby girl before I found out I was pregnant and when he was born it was a big suprise! There are a few threads in this section of ladies who's mummy instinct told them they were having one gender only to find out it was the other, might be worth a read to see that you're not alone :hugs:.


----------



## Misscalais

Big hugs!


----------



## archie14

Thank you all for your support. I m feeling much better now.


----------



## hello_kitty

I know how you feel although my mother instinct told me it was another boy from the beginning, I was still hoping the u/s would prove me wrong but I was right. Second boy for us. My love started growing when I first felt his kicks but once in awhile when I see other mommy's posting girly clothes for their babies I feel a tad bit jealous.


----------



## archie14

I am still secretly hoping that ultrasound tech proved to be wrong! lol :haha:

I have heard many stories like initially told its girl and then it turned to be boy in later stages. But technologies are really advanced now a days.:winkwink:


----------



## AshleyLK

I kinda was hoping she was wrong too but the potty shot is pretty clear. I love having my mini me's but would have also liked to have my husband have the same experience.


----------

